# Weird Behavior - Safari or Site



## pds (Dec 16, 2003)

OK, stuff has been going on for a while now. I don't know if it's the site or safari.

I got a pm from Arden and couldn't read it for 3 days. Arden's posts were unreadable too, I mean his name showed up in the search but his posts just weren't there.

Now the killer, 
I just got an e-mail that tsizKEIK reply to a thread and when I followed the link on the mail, there is no post from him.

the link from the mail is 
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39577&goto=newpost

when I follow it changes the url to
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?p=275468#post275468

and the thread opens without tsizKEIK's reply.

I tried emptying the cache, same results. Tried refreshing the page, same results.

So is this a site problem or a safari thing.

(btw the alignment of the smilies and the "quote in reply" is really quirky, often breaking the boxes that are set for them.)


----------



## edX (Dec 16, 2003)

this is neither a safari nor site problem. it's a site thing.


----------



## Arden (Dec 16, 2003)

I know what it is!  LOL... 

Ed, you should at least let people know what this feature is.  I don't think anyone has seen it before if it's so new.


----------



## pds (Dec 17, 2003)

I know too, just didn't realize that there was a double helping of it going around. 

And the termination process seems a little ragged. How can I get a pm from someone who's bits I can't read?


----------



## edX (Dec 17, 2003)

i did announce that this was a site feature back when we switched to the new site look and the latest version of vB. you must have missed it. i warned people then that they might end up on it if they weren't careful. when people ignore repeated warnings, they are likely to end up being ignored in return.


----------



## mr. k (Dec 17, 2003)

I think there should be some sort of tribunal -- we can't just put the whole board under the power of ed, what if he unfairly tries to monopolize us?  Democracy!


----------



## bobw (Dec 17, 2003)

mr K, you're a guest here on the Boards, just like everyone else. There are Board Rules in place everyone has to follow.
 This isn't a place where elections are held, it's a privately owned place and everyone that comes here is treated fairly.


----------



## pds (Dec 17, 2003)

I agree with Bob completely. 

I think the board is basicly run quite well, and the moderators do an excellent job. EdX is not a dictator by any means, just look at the content on the site. I was following several threads wherein he spoke kind reminders to him who later got to know the new facilities of vBulletin. I imagine he pm'd him too, but even if not... There is a tribunal, the community of moderators.

My question assumed that the ignore feature prevented the ignored from posting, which it seems it does not. If the vBulletin people are reading, I think the feature needs to be tweaked a bit. Why make the whole history of a person disappear and yet let him continue to post ignored bits. Seems there should be a way to block the person from participating and to remove his offending posts (since date X let's say).

I am a little amazed that this has only come to light now, almost two weeks after the first action. It was clear from day one that something major was up, but there was hardly a peep from anyone. Only Darkshadow asked what was up. I assumed others had informed themselves via pm, but the surprise expressed in Hulkaros' thread means it's not so.

I guess people were busy Christmas shopping ;D


----------



## Darkshadow (Dec 17, 2003)

Yep, I wondered what was going on.

BTW, I found another weird thing with that - if you're subscribed to a thread to get email notifications from it, you'll get those ignored posts in the mail.


----------



## edX (Dec 17, 2003)

first, there is still the option to 'ban' someone which does stop there posting. mods are always capable of editing or deleting any posts as well. but often times banned members just come back as someone else and continue their flames and rants. the purpose of the ignore function is either so that they don't really realize they've been reduced to nothing on the site. eventually they either catch on or go away because no one is responding to their baiting and attacks. believe me, the majority of people who will get this treatment have contributed very little of any real value that will be missed when their posts disappear. 

arden was kind of a special case. he knows the details of why this happened and what it took to correct it. i don't need to share the details with everyone else. it's his business, not yours.

as for a "tribunal" - yes, the mods do influence me. we have a forum hidden from everyone else where we discuss things like this. but in the end i have final say. or next to final at least. ScottW is where the buck stops. someone has to make a final decision and for now that responsibility rests with me.


----------



## hulkaros (Dec 18, 2003)

So, another one, macfella that is, got the finger? Hmmmm... I guess Gandalf, eh, EdX I mean, doesn't feel the Christmas spirit, yet! Come on EdX! Give tsizKEIK (or any other unofficially ignored member of macosx.com) a "forgiveness"... After all, both of your ignored cases (arden and tsizkeik) are kids! And grown ups, especially, wise ones such as yourself, should give them second and third, if not more, chances!

Come on EdX! Feel the ::love:: and let others feel it too with abundance that is!

::love:: Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year ::love::
The Incredible HULKaros


----------



## bobw (Dec 18, 2003)

hulkaros

 Who is *macfella*? Not a member here.

 It's not your business to tell an Adminstrator, or a Mod, what to do concerning any member of this Board. You don't know if anyone that has been banned, or ignored, has been given a second, third chance or not, so why not just stick to posting problems you may have, or helping others that come here, fix their problems. That is why you're a member here, right?


----------



## hulkaros (Dec 19, 2003)

Nice jokes! 

But it doesn't matter if one is a Mod, Admin, etc. because in the end he/she still must feel and spread ::love:: these days... 

It's Christmas people! ::love:: others and let others ::love:: you too!


----------



## Darkshadow (Dec 20, 2003)

Hulk, have you been drinking a little too much egg nog?


----------



## hulkaros (Dec 20, 2003)

Perhaps!?


----------



## edX (Dec 20, 2003)

hulk - happy holidays! 

but you should know that tsizkiek, is a previousl banned member who has already been thru the 'second chances' phase. he got caught again and so he was removed. what he did is nobody else's business.

and hulk - YOU should know i'm pretty good about giving people lots of chances.


----------



## hulkaros (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Dec 21, 2003)

edX said:
			
		

> and hulk - YOU should know i'm pretty good about giving people lots of chances.


<--- *Cough*



			
				edX said:
			
		

> but you should know that tsizkiek, is a previousl banned member who has already been thru the 'second chances' phase. he got caught again and so he was removed. what he did is nobody else's business.


Oh, really?  I was wondering why you ignored him.  Just out of curiosity, what is/are his other screen name(s)?


----------



## edX (Dec 21, 2003)

that's also not your business.


----------



## Browni (Dec 21, 2003)

Im not usually one to interject on these matters, but how do you become a mod/ admin on this board, just wondering.

Adam


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 21, 2003)

You'll see when new mod's are being looked for.

Of course, you can start to get a bigger possibilities for becoming one, e.g. start buying the actual admins and mods nice gifts from Amazon ..  (kidding.)


----------



## hulkaros (Dec 22, 2003)

edX said:
			
		

> that's also not your business.



Insert Neo's dumb voice from Matrix Revolutions while facing Bane in the "real" world...

Why?


----------



## Arden (Dec 22, 2003)

edX said:
			
		

> that's also not your business.


 I figured you'd say that...


			
				Browni said:
			
		

> Im not usually one to interject on these matters, but how do you become a mod/ admin on this board, just wondering.


The mods all asked to be mods when the admin at the time put out "job offers," so to speak.  And Ed became admin by kissing Scott's butt. (JK )


----------



## bobw (Dec 22, 2003)

Arden

 Looks like you're trying to get banned.


----------



## chevy (Dec 22, 2003)

Arden said:
			
		

> I figured you'd say that...
> 
> The mods all asked to be mods when the admin at the time put out "job offers," so to speak.  And Ed became admin by kissing Scott's butt. (JK )



I don't know if edx ever kissed any butt, but I know he kicked more than one ass.


----------



## Arden (Dec 22, 2003)

bobw said:
			
		

> Arden
> 
> Looks like you're trying to get banned.


 LOL, always.  I believe they call it pushing the envelope... or is that pushing buttons?


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 22, 2003)

Careful, I'm holding the scissors.


----------



## ksv (Dec 23, 2003)

Perhaps the mods should be a little more careful in this thread. I might want to add my information on the topic


----------



## bobw (Dec 23, 2003)

Careful about what?


----------



## ksv (Dec 23, 2003)

bobw said:
			
		

> Careful about what?



I think you just answered your own question.


----------



## bobw (Dec 23, 2003)

I don't believe I have.


----------



## Browni (Dec 23, 2003)

is it me, or is this thread turn from a site 'problem' in to a b!cthing session?

perhaps it would be a good idea to post a list of all the 'features' of the board and what they do?

Wouldn't this save on the arguments?


----------



## edX (Dec 23, 2003)

ha ha

the list of 'features' of vb is more than i am even aware of. listing what we can and cannot do is not going to happen.


----------



## Arden (Dec 24, 2003)

edX said:
			
		

> ha ha
> 
> the list of 'features' of vb is more than i am even aware of. listing what we can and cannot do is not going to happen.


 There's always the FAQ...


----------



## ksv (Dec 24, 2003)

edX said:
			
		

> ha ha
> 
> the list of 'features' of vb is more than i am even aware of. listing what we can and cannot do is not going to happen.



I think he was only talking about the features you use


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 24, 2003)

The original problem if something specific was a safari bug or a site related issue/feature, is resolved on page 1. 

Now .. help your mum cleaning the house, cooking some christmas stuff, or just go and play some games. Actually it looks like a nice (but cold) day out there too .. time to grab nice photos or have a snow war? Nothing more to see here.


----------

